
No evidence of publication bias in climate change science - sohkamyung
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10584-016-1880-1
======
sohkamyung
Write-up by the authors at [1]

[1] [http://sciencenordic.com/no-publication-bias-global-
climate-...](http://sciencenordic.com/no-publication-bias-global-climate-
change-research)

